

Show HN: Electronic Letters - Send handwritten mails online. - monsterix
https://bubbleideas.com/story

======
monsterix
Hi there, I am Arvind one of the guys behind Electronic Letters. Hope you like
our web app. It's still an MVP if you compare it with traditional email (Gmail
and all), but meaty enough for serious consideration.

My friends and I have been using Bubbles for sometime, and we found that it
mostly replaces the 'payload' emails i.e. lowers the need of sending files as
an attachment. 'Mail is the file' sorts. And it replaces one-line emails that
one usually sends in a hurry.

Electronic letters have more possibilities and actions compared to simple
reply and forward options of emails. For example, doodling, scribbling, in-
line commenting, collaging etc. and returning the same mail back to the
author.

There are other exciting possibilities like people can write in the language
of their choice, send steganographic messages etc. It actually feels cool to
read someone's handwriting, especially someone close!

Think what? Please share your feedback and guide us.

[Edited for grammar]

------
guybrushT
Cool piece of work. Guess it would be good if I can record my handwritten
signature once and have it included on my mails or letters everytime I compose
one? Something like Gmail in the settings panel?

